# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  World's first 111 Gigapixel image

## JackieDan

http://www.sevilla111.com/

So here it is, very fascinating indeed. So what are the positives and negatives with this type of technology though?

Discuss! :-)

----------


## Aliangel

That is very cool, very dangerous however.

----------


## Dr.3D

Did you notice they blanked out the license plates on the automobiles in the parking lot?

I can imagine how well something like this would work for "law enforcement". (_spy operations_)

----------


## Aliangel

Jackie is this taken from a helicopter ?  Any idea on the equipment used?

----------


## JackieDan

You wont believe it. This is the camera they used: http://www.sevilla111.com/img/sevilla111_3.jpg
Looks like any regular camera out there with a huge zoom equipment attached to it.

----------


## Aliangel

Wow....

----------


## carmaphob

Can you find the man with his shirt off and a cheese burger gut looking out a window?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

another reason to keep the curtains closed.

----------


## jmdrake

> You wont believe it. This is the camera they used: http://www.sevilla111.com/img/sevilla111_3.jpg
> Looks like any regular camera out there with a huge zoom equipment attached to it.


So was this multiple camera shots put together?

----------


## Travlyr

Wow. They can watch your every move with this technology. Wow.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I bet you can't find the naked person in the window?  Right side of the river

----------


## Akus

This is cool, assuming regular Joe has access to this, too. Not just the state "protecting" us.

----------


## dannno

lol, I found some change on the ground..

If anybody has a capable phone, download an app called Microsoft Photosynth.. You can make pictures like this really easily, of course without all of the really complex detailed zoom-ins.

----------


## awake

Cool, nose hair will look like tree trunks.

----------


## Diurdi

> I bet you can't find the naked person in the window?  Right side of the river


 The guy in the boxers? Dajumm.

----------


## dannno

> So was this multiple camera shots put together?


Yes, as I said above I can do these same kind of pictures on my iphone. You take like 4-30+ pictures and the program figures out where you're moving the camera the whole time and then it stitches them all together.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

Well if it's public now then the CIA/DoD/DARPA/ARPA/NSA/DIA has probably had a functional version for a decade and had it in development for a decade prior to that. Just saying...

----------


## MelissaCato

> The guy in the boxers? Dajumm.


LOL I see a guy in blue boxers. And a cat in a window on the left side of the river. Pretty cool.

----------


## stefank

that would be a good way to have a real life wheres waldo

----------


## Esoteric

Saw this yesterday.. was playing with it for about an hour.

----------


## MJU1983

> Well if it's public now then the CIA/DoD/DARPA/ARPA/NSA/DIA has probably had a functional version for a decade and had it in development for a decade prior to that. Just saying...


You forgot the most important group that probably has something even better orbiting earth right now: National Reconnaissance Office (NRO).

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

Pretty cool indeed

imagine using gps tracking for us and be able to go find us

great for cops, prisons, bosses, ex wives, hell anyone really.

Now all that would be needed is the live feed option with the ability to add a tracking device so you could take out the so called terrorists easier.

that would be great to have at a beach during spring break, imagine going and focusing back through all the many many nice chicas

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

in before this technology is used for porn.

----------


## Jandrsn21

WOW! This is going to take Where's Waldo to a whole new level!

----------


## iGGz

Wow is right. I wish the controls were inverted though....

----------


## Jandrsn21

> Wow is right. I wish the controls were inverted though....



lol, first thing I noticed, I am so used to inverted controls.

----------


## Jake Ralston

Whats makes us believe the U.S. doesn't have even more advanced technology right now as we speak?

Even smaller cameras, with greater power.

The Establishment would like us to believe they haven't yet developed this technology. But I think they have.

They must take our liberties in order to secure us and preserve our liberties.

----------


## Diurdi

> Whats makes us believe the U.S. doesn't have even more advanced technology right now as we speak?
> 
> Even smaller cameras, with greater power.
> 
> The Establishment would like us to believe they haven't yet developed this technology. But I think they have.
> 
> They must take our liberties in order to secure us and preserve our liberties.


I'm pretty confident they have satellites that can zoom down on earth with equal precision. It's just that they have a limited amount of satellites so they can't zoom everyone at once.

----------


## smartguy911

How is this first?  Don't satellites do this already?

----------


## K466

Amazing potential for good.. and probably, mostly, bad...

----------


## Dreamofunity

> in before this technology is used for porn.


+rep

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> Cool, nose hair will look like tree trunks.


 That was *NOT* a mental image that I wanted

----------


## jds8288

Nice find. The level of detail is of course amazing. However, the hardware to make take these images is nothing revolutionary. Stitching 9750 photos together to make 1 giant one is pretty cool and rather amazing.

If you're concerned about the "spying angle" there's really nothing new here. If you put your good camera on max zoom and take a bunch of pictures to stitch together, that's something that's been possible for ages if you want to put the work into it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

This is actually pretty easy to do with a decent camera and photoshop creative suite.  Cool pics, though.

----------


## Carson

My favorite thing so far is in the tour. 

The statue of Faith or statue of Giralda of Seville? What ever it is called. It's beautiful.



http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl...l1270l3.6.1l10

----------


## PastaRocket848

> So was this multiple camera shots put together?


yes... stitched images.  funny one of the zoom-in thumbnails they offer is a topless chick lol.

----------


## jmdrake

bump

----------


## Tod

Did you see the disembodied legs?

If you look to the left of the big round building (on the right end of the panorama), there is a brown field.  Beyond the brown field is an intersection with a traffic island w/ fountain.  On the right side of the traffic island is a man walking and a blue car.  Next to the blue car are some legs w/ no body.

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

Damn that made me dizzy.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Did you see the disembodied legs?
> 
> If you look to the left of the big round building (on the right end of the panorama), there is a brown field.  Beyond the brown field is an intersection with a traffic island w/ fountain.  On the right side of the traffic island is a man walking and a blue car.  Next to the blue car are some legs w/ no body.


Flinstonetech, it's all the rage in collapsed economies.

----------


## thoughtomator

> in before this technology is used for porn.


You were probably too late.

----------


## Demigod

> Did you see the disembodied legs?
> 
> If you look to the left of the big round building (on the right end of the panorama), there is a brown field.  Beyond the brown field is an intersection with a traffic island w/ fountain.  On the right side of the traffic island is a man walking and a blue car.  Next to the blue car are some legs w/ no body.


You will have to be more specific than that.Put in some other building because behind the round building there is a whole hill that is brown.

----------


## opal

Found the legs!  that part of the picture is a little borked.. check the car next to that blue one.  (the brown field is further from the round building than I thought)

----------


## fisharmor

Just FYI, at 24 bits per pixel for true color, this one image equals around 2.6 terabytes.
I suppose that's doable for surveillance purposes, for still photos.  Video is another matter.

----------

